# Opinions on New Vamoots build pls



## TiDreaming (Jul 20, 2007)

Hi justed wanted ideas/opinions on this build; This is my "ultimate bike" until the next one comes along. This is my first Titanium bike having only ridden steel/aluminium.

Here goes:

1)Vamoots SL 48.5/51.8
2)Full Record Gruppo, inc. headset
3)Easton 90SLX forks
4)New Campag Shamal Ultra in titanium Finish (2008 model)
5)Moots stem 110
6)Moots Seat post
7)Deda Newton H/bar Dark silver/grey finish
8)Conti GP 4000 tires
9)Look Keo Carbon 
10)2x Record carbon bottle cages
11)Fizik Airone saddle

This pretty much is going to be aesthetically all silver/ti finish with black highlights from carbon bits and tire/saddles.

I was almost about to order the Litespeed Archon until I came across this Moots forums and now a convert. Lucky for me as it has also saved me 1000 bucks.

Anyway appreciate any thoughts. Only downside will take 8 weeks to build as coming from factory.


----------



## jj1075 (May 14, 2006)

Anything Moots is going to be beautiful. However, throw on an anodized aluminum (pink) kickstand, a boss set of reflectors and a keen, semi-clear spoke protector and all will be that much better.


----------



## TiDreaming (Jul 20, 2007)

Hehe maybe some custom Moots panniers as well.


----------



## chuckice (Aug 25, 2004)

Sounds gorgeous!


----------



## TiDreaming (Jul 20, 2007)

Yeah it will be hot..but this girl will need better shoes..maybe some Lightweight pumps down the track.


----------



## chuckice (Aug 25, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

*No No No*

Everything, but the tires. Try some Fortezza's. They mount better on Campy wheels and the ride is like budd'r.


----------



## Woolbury (Oct 12, 2005)

I built a Look 585 last season(looking at a Moots for my wife), and the only piece I would do over is the Newton bars. Too skinny for my liking, but they're light,stiff, popular and well priced. Also not a Conti guy, follow the Fortzza suggestion. I went with Aliente Ti saddle, not as racy, but sooo comfy. Sounds like you're ging to have a killer bike!


----------



## TiDreaming (Jul 20, 2007)

Thanks all for the input, keep it coming.


----------



## chiup01 (Jun 14, 2006)

Looks like a great build. I like my Moots clean and simple, so I would take off the stickers for the wheels and the seat post, maybe even the stem. Throw in a pair of white saddles and bar tape and you'll be set. 

I might not get the Ti colored wheels though. I think too much Ti colored stuff makes the bike too bland. I think black wheels with black tires look great, and fast.


----------



## Dick Rhee (Jun 15, 2005)

chiup01 said:


> I might not get the Ti colored wheels though. I think too much Ti colored stuff makes the bike too bland. I think black wheels with black tires look great, and fast.


I was thinking that as well (except more for the silver bars). It's a purely asthetic thing, but I like my Moots having a decent amount of black on it to keep it from looking too grey/silver.


----------



## wayneanneli (Jul 8, 2004)

Hi there,
Nothing much to add except welcome to the club!! The build sounds great. Enjoy and post some pics when you get it done.
Wayne


----------



## nodaknat (Feb 19, 2007)

*CK Headset*

I might suggest a Chris King headset-it would add a little bling! (I'm not sure what the cost comparison is to Campy, but that doesn't appear to be an issue!!!


----------

